# Partagez vos jeux multijoueurs !



## thefutureismylife (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir j'ai acheté une Apple TV cet été, j'en suis très content, et j'ai même l'espoir de pouvoir en faire une console de salon. 

J'ai téléchargé quelques jeux gratuits vraiment sympa à deux ou à plusieurs :
- Crossy road (limité à deux, et c'est bien dommage)
- SongPop Party (blind test jusqu'à huit - mais pas de chansons françaises)
- Double Trouble Chase, Ball Tower, Ball escape de très bons jeux mais également limités à deux joueurs ...


Bref partagez moi vos jeux préférés, en particulier ceux à plus de 2 jours et nécessitant des télécommandes (iPhone) complémentaires ...

Au passage je trouve Beat Sport, annoncé lors du lancement de l'Apple TV 4, très mauvais et limité ...


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Décembre 2016)

On peut élargir ce forum à l'ensemble des jeux compatibles "multijoueurs" mais précisez le type de commande (iPhone via application), ou manette obligatoire. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais multijoueurs à distance (avec un ami, pas n'importe qui) aussi serait à mettre en avant.


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Février 2017)

*OUI l'Apple TV est une console de salon !*

Bonjour à tous, je reviens après quelques mois à utiliser mon Apple TV comme console de salon. Le pari n'est pas encore réussi, mais je viens de passer à un stade au dessous. 

Je viens d'acquérir une deuxième manette *SteelSeries Nimbus*.



_(prochaine étape : 4 manettes ?)_

Et bien ça marche, j'étais persuadé qu'un seul appareil bluetooth pouvait être connecté à la fois ...

Maintenant ce qu'il me manque ce sont des vrais jeux multijoueurs sur Apple TV.
Voici la liste des jeux que j'utilise et quelques critiques :

*King Of Karts*
Le Mario Kart Low cost (2,99€), c'est une app universelle. Donc une fois sur l'Apple TV, vos Devices peuvent également servir de manette. 
Mais clairement rien ne vaut de vrais manettes. Le jeux semble limité à *deux joueurs en simultanée* sur le même écran, il y a un mode multijoueurs (en ligne visiblement).




Vous pouvez jouer aussi bien avec la Siri Remote (pas facile pour un jeu de voiture), ou iPhone/iPad (je n'ai pas d'iPad pour tester)


C'est marrant, c'est pas cher. Je regrette le manque d'option pour choisir ses contrôles pour la manette. Exemple, point lassant : le kart avance toujours tout seul ... Vous êtes juste là pour le faire tourner, freiner, accélérer fortement ou utiliser des objets.
*
Tap Tap Party*
Je suis un fan de Nintendo alors retrouvé cet univers enfantin sur l'Apple TV je prends !
Ce jeu s'il avait bcp plus d'ambition pourrait s'apparenter à Mario Party. Il n'a de point commun que les mini-jeux mis en place ... Il n'y en a que 7. Pas de quoi passer une longue soirée dessus... Mais c'est un premier pas. 

2,99 euros le jeux. Attention si vous voulez jouer avec des amis ils doivent l'acheter eux aussi (même cas pour King Of Karts). Sauf si vous avez assez de contrôleur (Siri Remote, iPhone/iPad via l'app du jeu, ou Manette).
Mais on peut aller *jusqu'à 4 joueurs*. 




Bon peux mieux faire comme jeu, mais j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux ...

*
Guitar Hero Live*
Autre jeu, autre contrôleur ... L'inconvénient, il faut investir dans deux guitares (leboncoin est mon ami), et pour le moment un seul jeu compatible Guitare Hero Live.


_(cher le bout de plastique neuf ...)
_
Après cette étape passée, vous êtes comme sur une vraie console !
Le concert peut commencer à deux joueurs simultanée maximum.



J'ai déjà cité quelques autres jeux sympas dans le premier post de ce topic. SongPop Party reste pour moi le jeux multijoueurs puisqu'on peut atteindre 8 joueurs simultanée, l'application étant gratuite, chaque ami possédant un iDevice peut jouer. 
De même il y a certain jeux payant sur l'Apple TV mais qui nécessite juste une application gratuite sur iOS comme remote. (Beat Sports notamment de mémoire)

On peut reprocher à Apple de ne pas se servir de son application Apple TV Remote pour générer *plusieurs* manettes complémentaires, l'application peut faire office de manette mais elle remplace dans ce cas la Siri Remote uniquement.

Ces modes multijoueurs mettent aussi en avant un aspect du GameCenter qui serait appréciable : connecter plusieurs comptes sur le même jeux, on pourrait ainsi récupérer ses personnages, ses stats, et biens d'autres ...

A suivre ...


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Février 2017)

il y avait initialement des photos mais elles ne semblent pas s'afficher ..


----------



## thefutureismylife (9 Avril 2017)

Personne n'utilise l'Apple TV pour jouer ? :/


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Août 2017)

Je suis assez surpris du nombre de vu qu'il y a sur ce topic comparé au nombre de réaction. Laissez donc un petit retour d'expérience  J'espère qu'on aura des choses à se mettre sous la dent niveau beau au lancement de l'Apple TV 5 !


----------



## mesha76 (30 Septembre 2017)

Il y a real racing, tiny wing,et puis tout les jeux iPhone et iPad en AirPlay mais c’est loin d’être idéal du au lag


----------



## thefutureismylife (10 Avril 2018)

Airplay ne correspond pas trop à la philosophie d'une console de jeux... 1an et demi depuis la création de ce sujet, peu engouement et surtout peu de propositions des développeurs, je dois être un cas à part dans l'utilisation d'une Apple TV comme console de jeux 

En tout cas je trouve de temps à autre quelques jeux solo sympas qui m'évite l'achat d'une console (je ne suis pas un gros joueur hein)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (1 Juin 2018)

J’avais la switch et la Xbox avant l’achat de l’Apple tv, j’ai cherché des jeux sympathique mais je n’ai rien de trouvé de bien concluant surtout que ceux étant payant n’ont pas de démo (on en revient toujours au fait de ne pas pouvoir tester une app avant achat). Du coup j’ai juste téléchargé le jeu on l’on danse je ne sais plus le nom pour essayé et voilà j’en suis resté là (l’Apple tv ayant été acheté pour la vidéo et non pour les jeux à la base). 

Je pense que le premier point noir et le manque de jeu de qualité sur l’Apple tv pour en faire une console, 
L’autre problème ce sont les manettes, si on pouvait y brancher nos manettes ps4 Xbox switch ce serait déjà un pas en avant pour acheter des jeux et y jouer. J’ai déjà une manette Xbox, deux sur switch je ne vais pas encore acheté une manette mfi juste pour l’Apple tv (voir plutôt deux pour jouer avec un pote car la remote c’est une hérésie de jouer avec sauf pour un truc type flappy birds)


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Juin 2018)

ENFIN un autre joueur sur l'Apple TV  
Bon je plaisante mais quel gâchis d'Apple de ne rien faire en ce sens. J'attendais tellement de la Keynote à ce sujet. Fortnite sur Apple TV avec manette MFI compatible, là ça aurait de la gueule ! Et ça aurait porteur ... Mais rien :/
Je continue de découvrir quelques jeux quand même. Et j'attends patiemment le futur OceanHorn, l'un de mes coups de coeur jeux sur Apple TV.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (6 Juin 2018)

Après il y a trop peu de joueurs sur Apple TV pour intéresser les devs et puis la communication n’est pas basé là dessus. 
Tu prends la Xbox one s tu as une console + lecteur multimedia + lecteur Blu-ray + AirPlay (y’a une app qui marchait bien à l’époque pas re tester depuis) donc entre ça et l’apple tv le choix peut être vite fait pour le joueurs. 
Et pour oceanhorn si je dois le prendre ce sera sur console (rebelotte je ne vais pas acheter encore une manette).


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Février 2019)

Il y a un autre petit jeu qui peut avoir du potentiel " Mushroom Wars 2", ça se joue gratuitement en solo, mais il y a vraisemblablement une possibilité de jouer en multijoueur. mais impossible de tester c'est en version payante. Multijoueur en locale, ou en réseau ? mystère ... encore un point qu'Apple pourrait améliorer dans le descriptif de ses apps jeux


----------



## Bebi27 (6 Juin 2019)

Salut! sympa l'idée de partager nos expériences de jeux.
Alors moi avec mon jeune fils on aiment jouer à Pixel cup Soccer (ptit jeu de foot style 16bit) et Beach Buggy Racing qui est très sympa aussi dans le style course.
Nous avons 2 manettes SteelSeries Nimbus*.*
L’annonce récente de la compatibilité avec les manettes Xbox et PS4 ainsi que l'arrivé prochaine d'Apple Arcade risque de démocratiser les jeux sur AppleTV, ce que j’espère!


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Juin 2019)

Bebi27 a dit:


> Salut! sympa l'idée de partager nos expériences de jeux.
> Alors moi avec mon jeune fils on aiment jouer à Pixel cup Soccer (ptit jeu de foot style 16bit) et Beach Buggy Racing qui est très sympa aussi dans le style course.
> Nous avons 2 manettes SteelSeries Nimbus*.*
> L’annonce récente de la compatibilité avec les manettes Xbox et PS4 ainsi que l'arrivé prochaine d'Apple Arcade risque de démocratiser les jeux sur AppleTV, ce que j’espère!


Beach Buggy Racing fait vraiment le job pour le prix ! 
N'étant pas très foot, j'ai mis de coté Pixel Cup Soccer mais le style me plaisait assez. 
Dans le style retro j'ai acheté (en réduction) Evoland II, TRES BON JEU solo ! Je recommande fortement, pour les fans des jeux vidéos mais occasionnels.


----------



## Bebi27 (18 Juin 2019)

Evoland II doit être sympa c'est vrai, de mon coté j’espère que dans le service Apple Arcade on trouvera des jeux multijoueurs en local.


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, j'actualise un peu ce fil en intégrant Apple Arcade ! Tellement d'espérance en ce service pour redorer le blason de l'Apple TV comme console de salon ... mais visiblement c'est de mon coté une grosse déception coté jeux multijoueurs ... 

Déjà rien que la notion de "multijoueurs" n'est pas assez mise en avant dans Apple Arcade. Alors oui pour chaque jeux il est précisé "un joueur" ou "multijoueur" (du moins sur l'Apple TV), mais il faut regarder au cas par cas les différents jeux pour le savoir. Pas de vidéothéque consacré à ce type de jeu ... 
Et puis une fois le tour fait le nombre de jeu multijoueur se comptent sur les doigts d'une main... 
Enfin il y a multijoueur et multijoueur ... Je ne suis toujours pas tombé sur un jeu où l'on puisse jouer en simultané avec un autre joueur ... assis à coté de soi. 

A suivre ...


----------



## sdick (5 Octobre 2019)

Hello.

Je commence tout juste a m’intéresser à l’Apple TV dans le but de remplacer une vieille PS2 principalement utilisée par de jeunes enfants (entre 5 et 10 ans) pour la course de snowboard multi joueurs SSX. Je précise que les 2 joueurs sont devant la télé, pas à distance en réseau.

Avant d’acheter 2 manettes de jeu Sony DualShock 4 j’essaye de trouver une course de snowboard équivalente, c’est à dire très facile à utiliser et possibilité de jouer à 2 joueurs en partageant l’écran de la télé en deux, comme sur la PS2, mais pour l’instant la seule course de snowboard trouvée semble ne proposer le multi joueur que via internet... Ce qui ne convient pas à mon besoin :-(

Si quelqu’un connait un jeu de course qui peut se jouer en split view avec 2 manettes sur la même Apple TV je suis preneur de l’info, même si ce n’est pas du snowboard, par contre il faut impérativement un gameplay très simple et un graphisme sympa, sinon autant garder la vieille PS2

D’avance merci pour vos retours d’expérience

PS: la course de snowboard trouvée sur Apple TV est Snowboard Party 2. C’est très bien pour 1 joueur mais je n’ai pas trouvé comment en faire jouer deux en local, devant la même télé ...


----------



## sdick (20 Octobre 2019)

Il n'y a visiblement pas grand monde qui joue en mode multijoueur local sur Apple TV, et lorsqu'on cherche un jeu en split view pour des enfants c'est encore plus rare. Espéront que le support des manettes Sony et Microsoft motivera quelques développeurs. Je viens de faire le test avec 2 Sony Dualshock 4 v2 : la connexion est hyper facile et la réactivité est bonne, il ne manque plus que des jeux simples & funs pour que toute la famille s'y colle...


----------



## mvitrat (4 Avril 2020)

Je suis également utilisateur de Arcade sur Apple TV et mon problème se trouve dans le fait que je voudrais utiliser les jeux multijoueurs en local avec un seul Compte Game center.
est ce que quelqu’un saurait comment faire?


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Avril 2020)

Je vous invite à rejoindre la conversation : https://forums.macg.co/threads/jouer-a-2-avec-2-manettes-sur-un-ipad.1326147/post-13563847

On y parle justement de quelques jeux Apple Arcade compatibles multijoueurs en local


----------

